

Unix Home Field Advantage - vim and awk - BrandonM
http://shebang.brandonmintern.com/unix-home-field-advantage-vim-and-awk

======
BrandonM
This is the beginnings of my first serious blog. Let me know if you find it
helpful. I'm specifically interested in feedback related to clarity and
appropriateness of detail.

I'd also love to hear about any Unix-related topics you would be interested in
having me cover in future blog posts.

